# And i thought i've seen it all! - Chibanez RG2228! and a few more stuff!



## AeonSolus (Sep 9, 2009)

A friend is getting one of these off a Chinese Wholesale website, if he gets his, i'll be next in line to get one of these too 







Talking about chinese stuff, i've been checking some wholesale websites and china is like the next 17th century's caribbean! they make clones of hiwatts, VHT, Marshall, even the blackstar HT5-H Amps!

What really cought my eye is a 4 channel, dual 6550 tube amp they make, lighted by leds 


















What you guys think? Is china taking off as far as Guitarmanship goes? because that amp for 600 buck would be a steal  i just hope it doesn't have the pre-2009 bugera fame


----------



## Fred the Shred (Sep 9, 2009)

A couple "Cruhch" pots is really enlightening enough, as far as I'm concerned. 

As for the Chibanez, I played a couple of Chibsons and they were pretty. That's about it, because feel, tone and overall performance were dismal. don't let pictures fool you, since I've spotted the originals more than once in the close up pictures of what would supposedly be the instrument they were selling. As for this one in particular, where did the battery cover go? And isn't that fretwire somewhat skinny?


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 9, 2009)

hah, that´s sweet in a silly way! 

when he gets it, tell us all how it plays, and what it costs!


----------



## AeonSolus (Sep 9, 2009)

for 200 bucks it would worth a Pickup change/rewire/re-everything!  I've owned like three chibanezes myself (One of them being a 7 string green dot clone, the floyd stayed in tune pretty well, but pickups were just horrid), and they haven't let me down...after the said modifications that is 

EDIT: ^ Like i said, 200-350 bucks + Shipping


----------



## possumkiller (Sep 9, 2009)

You know I had an RG2228 and I just never could get along with that bridge. I mean whats the point? A Hipshot bridge has the strings as close to the body as a trem and its nowhere near that complicated or as much of a pain to deal with. I think if they modded the saddles by taking out the string block things and the screws on the back to tighten them and just had the holes for the strings to thread through the back of the saddles and come up and over it would be a lot less hassle for string changes. And why a lock nut????


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Sep 9, 2009)

possumkiller said:


> You know I had an RG2228 and I just never could get along with that bridge. I mean whats the point? A Hipshot bridge has the strings as close to the body as a trem and its nowhere near that complicated or as much of a pain to deal with. I think if they modded the saddles by taking out the string block things and the screws on the back to tighten them and just had the holes for the strings to thread through the back of the saddles and come up and over it would be a lot less hassle for string changes. And why a lock nut????



Because you get the stability of a locking trem, so it practically never goes out of tune. Honestly, working with locking bridges isn't hard, even more so when its really just a fixed bridge with fine-tuners...

Anyway, the whole deal is a con. These crappy Chibanez guitars will never live up to the real Japanese guitars, and that amp will probably set on fire minutes after turning it on.


----------



## possumkiller (Sep 9, 2009)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Because you get the stability of a locking trem, so it practically never goes out of tune. Honestly, working with locking bridges isn't hard, even more so when its really just a fixed bridge with fine-tuners...


 
I have no problem with trems, I love Floyds to death. Im just wondering why they couldntve made it a full on trem and if people dont want it they can do what they always do and block it or put in a Tremolno.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 9, 2009)

i love the idea of locking fixed bridge with fine tuners myself. i only wish they were entirely made out of high quality steel. (the real ones, of course. the chibanez ones are probably pressed nickel or some shit)

so, what site is this? and do they even fake the EMG pickups?


----------



## Apophis (Sep 9, 2009)

interesting stuff


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 9, 2009)

i mean, if it´s really really cheap, i would totally buy one just because it´s funny. i´d have an 8 string beater guitar


----------



## possumkiller (Sep 9, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> i love the idea of locking fixed bridge with fine tuners myself. i only wish they were entirely made out of high quality steel. (the real ones, of course. the chibanez ones are probably pressed nickel or some shit)
> 
> so, what site is this? and do they even fake the EMG pickups?


 

with my idea you would still have fine tuners and the lock nut if you want, you just wouldnt have to cut off the ball ends on the strings (as you wont be doing whammy dives or anything you dont need it to lock at the bridge at all).


----------



## Wi77iam (Sep 9, 2009)

Is it just me, or are these "chibanezes" getting better, or should I say, getting better at looking legit  That 2228 looks, err.. good?


----------



## Fred the Shred (Sep 9, 2009)

Yeap, they are looking better indeed. If it weren't for the somewhat silly omission of the 9v battery compartment, I'd have to give it a second look.


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 9, 2009)

Wi77iam said:


> Is it just me, or are these "chibanezes" getting better, or should I say, getting better at looking legit  That 2228 looks, err.. good?



I agree. That 2228 looks totally legit. Would´ve fooled me completely...
I mean, even Team J-Craft on the back of the headstock...


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 9, 2009)

seriously, i need more info on this! it´s the one chibanez i´ve actually wanted! it´s cheap, shitty, and hilarious!


----------



## Spondus (Sep 9, 2009)

link or it didn't happen.


----------



## CooleyJr (Sep 9, 2009)

I say link as well. If i can get a damn Chibanez 2228 ill buy it instead of the damn Douglas SR-370 and ill tune it low Bb high Ab! lol


----------



## 777 (Sep 9, 2009)

wow...that 2228 looks 100% real.... are you sure its not? and if so why isnt it? cant see anything out of place there.... trem zoom plz


----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 9, 2009)

AeonSolus said:


> What you guys think? Is china taking off as far as Guitarmanship goes?



Not likely. China has been copying and counterfeiting things for quite a long time, and not just guitar gear. It seems that most products from China that I hear about fall into those categories. I played a Chinese counterfeit Gibson. With some work, it was playable, but the overall quality just wasn't that impressive. I'd rather play an Epiphone. Based on what I've seen/heard and what very limited personal experience I've had with Chinese copies and counterfeits, the emphasis is almost entirely on making things cheaply with not much effort put into quality.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 9, 2009)

i´d get one just to have a beater. i bet if you get it setup real well, and if needed, change the pickups, they should be okay. shitty as fuck when compared to a good guitar, sure, but okay nonetheless 

edit: yeah, chinese counterfeits are pretty much always designed to fool people into buying it. they know it´s not very good, but they´re operating on the assumption that people will buy it in good faith, without trying it first.


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 9, 2009)

Too many things go wrong with that Chinese knock off crap. IMO you'd be way better off putting the money toward something else. There's no guarantee that the neck wouldn't warp, that the frets wouldn't need work, etc. A beater guitar realistically isn't going to get used if it's not playable. And I would NEVER get an amp. I would be surprised if it worked after a few months.


----------



## GazPots (Sep 9, 2009)

Having looked at the pics, i'm seriously doubting it is a knock off. 


Nothing seems wrong about it, even the case is correct. Correct neck construction, logo placement, serial number, bridge type (including ibanez logo on it), emg branded pickups, inlays etc etc etc.


edit - infact, i'll go so far as to say it is a real rg2228.


----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 9, 2009)

GazPots said:


> Having looked at the pics, i'm seriously doubting it is a knock off.
> 
> 
> Nothing seems wrong about it, even the case is correct.



The bridge is a little off, isn't it?


----------



## luv090909 (Sep 9, 2009)

Link please?

PM me if you want/are willing to?


----------



## TemjinStrife (Sep 9, 2009)

Likely it's a real RG2228 in the pictures. Let us know what it looks like when it comes in, I've seen a ton of cool pictures on the wholesale sites but have always been too terrified to order.


----------



## GazPots (Sep 9, 2009)

TomAwesome said:


> The bridge is a little off, isn't it?



Not to my eyes. It's the correct shape and has the ibanez tag on it aswell.


----------



## NewArmyGuitar (Sep 9, 2009)

Fred the Shred said:


> Yeap, they are looking better indeed. If it weren't for the somewhat silly omission of the 9v battery compartment, I'd have to give it a second look.



A real 2228 doesn't have a separate battery compartment. I know mine doesn't.


----------



## TMM (Sep 9, 2009)

Fred the Shred said:


> A couple "Cruhch" pots is really enlightening enough, as far as I'm concerned.



You don't have to be able to spell in English to be an electrical engineer 

I'm curious if the Goldea sounds any good. It looks pretty cool, even if just for comedic value.

Definitely let us know how your friend's Chibanez RG2228 turns out (w/ pics!)


----------



## Fred the Shred (Sep 9, 2009)

TMM said:


> You don't have to be able to spell in English to be an electrical engineer



Of course not, but IMO attention to such visible details (let's face it - it isn't exactly a prohibitive cost for an R&D team to find out how to spell a word) is something that reflects overall quality. Basically, the whole thing here is that we have no clue whatsoever as to what that thing is like, and the "we couldn't care less" attitude regarding proper presentation has a really big chance of finding its way to the amp's entrails. 

As for the guitar, I am curious indeed.


----------



## GazPots (Sep 9, 2009)

NewArmyGuitar said:


> A real 2228 doesn't have a separate battery compartment. I know mine doesn't.



Aha, for some reason i thought mine had one too. Hmmm, the usual battery is stored in the control cavity so what could this new compartment be?


Apart from that it looks spot on to a normal rg2228.  Modded perhaps?


Gaz


----------



## Isan (Sep 9, 2009)

that is the jack compartment you idiots ......


----------



## Fred the Shred (Sep 9, 2009)

NewArmyGuitar said:


> A real 2228 doesn't have a separate battery compartment. I know mine doesn't.



Hmmm. Must have mistaken the back jack plate for it. Good call. 

EDIT:


Isan said:


> that is the jack compartment you idiots ......



Shit! I arrived too late!


----------



## SpaceDock (Sep 9, 2009)

seriously, where is the freaking link

How do we know that these aren't just pics of a real ibanez?

give me the link or die


----------



## Fred the Shred (Sep 9, 2009)

Here's the link the picture belongs to. Since there was nothing fishy with the guitar, confirmed by actual owners, I did my share of ebaying:

RG2228, great deals on Musical Instruments, Used on eBay!

You may notice this is the real deal, so I really hope the OP put the pic here for illustration purposes.


----------



## pirateparty (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm skeptical, but goddamn if i'm not interested.


----------



## SpaceDock (Sep 9, 2009)

Ah, what a waste. Everyone is scrutinizing photos of the real deal. This thread is useless without some actual pics of a chibanez or a link to a website that actually sells them.


----------



## pirateparty (Sep 9, 2009)

Woah I didn't know there was a 2nd goatse picture.


----------



## GazPots (Sep 9, 2009)

Isan said:


> that is the jack compartment you idiots ......



Good god, how did i forget about that.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 9, 2009)

i was hoping the pic was of a real one, because that doesn´t look the least bit like it´s low quality or fake or whatever 

wondering what the actual fakie looks like, though.


----------



## pirateparty (Sep 9, 2009)

OP please throw us a bone here with a link


----------



## AeonSolus (Sep 9, 2009)

I'd love to throw you guys a link, well, i actually will, but if it's not right to post these kind of links, please mods, edit it out 

As of the picture, it was the one provided by the maker, as far as my experience tells me, they actually put real pictures of the copied guitar because of two reasons...or maybe just one.. Because it looks so close to the real one and they have no time to do a photoshoot per guitar, or either separately..Talking on that case, a local guitar player here got a PRS Custom 22 from a chinese wholesaler, the construction was pretty close to that of a PRS SE, but looked like the real deal...he just threw a PRS Bass & Treble pickups in there and a fretboard oil/Refret and he shredded the thing like hell 

Anyway, here you go  

http://www.tradetang.com/for-sale/I...ing-Black-Electric-Guitar/117146-1604219.html


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 9, 2009)

OK, so I was just about to go on a rant telling you guys not to participate in piracy by buying these things, but then I saw the Jem 77FP for $350.00, and I thought, hmmm, is piracy really THAT bad?

And THEN, I saw this in the description of the guitar:

Our guitar is the top quality in china , we send the guitar is what my pictuer shown,and i can guide for you to buy a super valu guitar form china,no matter you wanna buy this guitar or not .You can contact to ask any question, we provide the good service and if you are a wholesaler ,we can have the good deal in future, You can trust me. Just contact me ,you will find that you are enter a magic world of you buiness,thanks !


Feback:
*We hope everyone will have a wonderful shopping in my store! When the transaction is complet and you are satisfi with my products and service. Please leave your positive feback to us; we will do the same for you. It will give us more strong power to service for you!If you have any questions please let me know at once without hesitate. *
*I would to say, give me a chance, I will repay you the best service.*
*Thank you! Wish you having a happy shopping in my online mall*

I'm not sure I CAN trust him to enter the world of magic business. Sounds just tooooo good to be true. And I don't like blatant piracy, either.

EDIT: Just checked out a couple searches about those. Sounds like a few people never got the instruments, or they didn't get what they ordered. And others got them, but there were major short cuts (like one without a truss rod). For the money, it just sounds like it's better to go with an Agile. Unless you're married to a big brand name and don't care about quality.


----------



## paintkilz (Sep 9, 2009)

damn i cant get the link to load...id probably buy one, just because im not sure how the 8 will work for me.


----------



## pirateparty (Sep 9, 2009)

Hollowway said:


> You can trust me.



I don't know what you guys are talking about, I trust this guy apparently.


----------



## Randy (Sep 9, 2009)

Somebody buy one and take lots of pictures.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 9, 2009)

So they just took pictures of a real one, probably the one they reverse engineered, and posted them. I HIGHLY doubt anything received will look that close to the original. In order to create just the bridge and nut would require the Chinese facility to have a full metal shop. Those pieces are harder to get a hold of then stock POS LFRs and lock nuts.

Look at this listing, the pictures are from meestursparkle, a guy well known on eBay for selling legitimate high-end Ibbys.

They can't even figure out if this one is a 6 or a 7 (look at all the pics!).


----------



## Meshugger (Sep 10, 2009)

They are selling Chibanez Universe UV777's for 190$  

Unless you want to have one for teh lulz, i would never recommend that site.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 10, 2009)

pirateparty said:


> I don't know what you guys are talking about, I trust this guy apparently.



I know I do.



Randy said:


> Somebody buy one and take lots of pictures.



This.


----------



## 5mjacbyr (Sep 10, 2009)

Hey guys,
This is my first post, this is a great forum, Extremely interesting. 

I did some research on tradetang,
found this
Tradetang.com | Experiences & Advice

not so hot, but this 
SCHECTER HELLRAISER C-7 FR 7 STRING GUITAR EMG PICKUPS Electr...USD299.00 Wholesale Price at DHgate

is apparently a trusted site. Trusted by salehoo.com. Pretty interesting.
Unfortunately there are no 8 strings on the dhgate.com site.

I'd love to know what exactly is going on.

EDIT: oh and plus there's free shipping on a whole lot of stuff. A big plus for me since shipping to South Africa is usually obscene.


----------



## Xanithon (Sep 10, 2009)

Lol i just read on the link aboves:
Its an Ibanez Gibson zakk wyibe acoustic-electric guitar...

*Product Name*: Ibanez RG2228 Prestige 8 String Black Electric Guitar 
*Effective*: 2009-09-09 - 2009-10-09 
*Item Code*: g111340469 
*Catalog*: Electric Package 
*Size*: 120 * 80 * 60 ( cm ) G.W./package: 6.500 (kg) 
*Short Description*: Free Shipping High Quality Gibson Tiger 2 Pickups Electric Guitar W/Hard se gibson fender ibanez esp gretsch ep guitar les pual custom les pual standred zakk wyibe Electric Guitar Acoustic Guitar Acoustic-Electric Guitar

also:
4. All the goods from *"Shop Name:"* shop comes with original pa aging ,brand new with original tags, guitar, boxes etc. 

Wut?


----------



## Spondus (Sep 10, 2009)

*"please contact me and my mers is God"


*


----------



## AeonSolus (Sep 10, 2009)

Dude, Zakk endorses ibanez now? didn't you know?  he uses ERGs now 

On the Goldea Amp note, i emailed the maker, and surpisingly he spoke very good english! something weird for chinese-based merchantiers and he sent some links off their website, and i'm actually very impressed, because they use point to point soldering  also in their website they have their UL, CUL, CE, CCC, CB, ROHS Certificates something i've never seen from a chinese seller.

Call me crazy, but i'm certainly buying one


----------



## Fred the Shred (Sep 10, 2009)

If you do get it, promise me a huge close-up of the Cruhch pots - they made me laugh quite hard on a lousy day! 

Don't forget to review the thing, evidently - I am most curious!


----------



## AeonSolus (Sep 10, 2009)

i have a gut feeling that i, and of course you all, will be impressed


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Sep 10, 2009)

AeonSolus said:


> Dude, Zakk endorses ibanez now? didn't you know?  he uses ERGs now
> 
> On the Goldea Amp note, i emailed the maker, and surpisingly he spoke very good english! something weird for chinese-based merchantiers and he sent some links off their website, and i'm actually very impressed, because they use point to point soldering  also in their website they have their UL, CUL, CE, CCC, CB, ROHS Certificates something i've never seen from a chinese seller.
> 
> Call me crazy, but i'm certainly buying one




Where did you find them? I could not find them on the wholesale website. I did find their official website but a lot of it is not in English. Im honestly curious about these amps too.

*EDIT 
I've found the Real guitar pictures....
jem 777 7 String Electric Guitar With hard case...USD303.05 Wholesale Price at DHgate*


----------



## AVH (Sep 10, 2009)

Hollowway said:


> OK, so I was just about to go on a rant telling you guys not to participate in piracy by buying these things, but then I saw the Jem 77FP for $350.00, and I thought, hmmm, is piracy really THAT bad?
> 
> And THEN, I saw this in the description of the guitar:
> 
> ...





And this is exactly what I'm going to get at......I've actually been to Beijing and seen the rows of blatantly forged copies of appalling quality (and when they found out I worked for a major N. American music store - forbade me from taking pics and completely ignored my questions afterwards), and the major point is that by continuing to buy into the forgeries it:

A) Sets up ignorant people somewhere down the line to be taken advantage of and be outright ripped off, and:

B) perpetuates the manufacture of this fake shit. Stop buying it, and it will stop being made. Simple as that.

Being a fulltime tech for a large music store and with the fact that I've been over there and had the chance to examine dozens of examples along with over 30yrs experience, I can spot these things a mile away, and I'm regularly called upon to ID fakes for other stores in our chain as well. On a number of occasions, I've had the unfortunate task to have to see the faces of the poor (usually women too) victims when I tell them that the "Gibson Les Paul" that they just bought off of someone on ebay or craigslist for $800 or $1000 (and more sometimes) and brought in for a setup - is really an actual forgery worth maybe $150 tops. I had one woman literally start crying because she just paid her last $1000 to buy her son a 'real' Gibson Les Paul that he always wanted for a graduation present, and thought that it was a good deal compared the the norm....fucking sad, and it' really pissed me off to see innocent people being taken like that, just because it actually says 'Gibson' on the headstock, and looks close enough that they don't know the difference in the details to spot it. 

And this has happened a number of times. Breaks my fucking heart. Our store now has a policy of refusing to service, take trade in, or have anything to do with forgeries of any kind, period. 

Stop buying fakes. You're not fooling _anyone_ who knows anything about guitars at all (trust me, other guitarists are snickering at you), only the laymen don't know. Personally, I would feel like a cheap, pathetic fraud playing a Chibson or the like. 

/Rant off


----------



## SpaceDock (Sep 10, 2009)

Their pictures are taken from the Spotlight Music website, which is here in Fort Collins, not in China.  I would be very sceptical.


----------



## AeonSolus (Sep 10, 2009)

SpaceDock said:


> Their pictures are taken from the Spotlight Music website, which is here in Fort Collins, not in China.  I would be very sceptical.



So i noticed, but like i said, lots of wholesalers do that with the gibson knock offs 

On the amp note, they have a very minimalistic site up, and when i searched the amp i was amazed. 

here are the Specs







-4 channels with independent EQ,Gain controls that use 6 12AX7; Clean, Crunch 1, crunch 2, Lead
-Master A & B volume, Master A & B Presence
-120W Power section, driven by two 6550s
-3 jack footswitch for Master A/B and channel Switching
-2 Effects loops!  on a chinese amp? c'mon!
-A line out with an *extra solid state poweramp*! that means you can run a monitor cab to get rid of going thru a PA!
-The Poweramp outs allow you to connect up to for cabs.
-Point to point wiring!

Plus.. 






The LEDs look like sex 

Check the website out 

Tianjin JYJ Musical Instrument Co.,Ltd

And the "Honor" Section which includes all the legal Quality control, Exporting certificates..Amazing. Which tells us one thing, this won't be another bugera case 

http://www.chinaguitaramps.com/honor.asp

God..this is giving me crave already...


----------



## SpaceDock (Sep 10, 2009)

It would be fairly amusing to order one of these just to see

I just can't justify that gamble though.


----------



## Skullet (Sep 10, 2009)

I'd only buy one if i need a guitar to learn how to mods on part from that i wouldnt ever consider getting one


----------



## Fred the Shred (Sep 10, 2009)

SpaceDock said:


> Their pictures are taken from the Spotlight Music website, which is here in Fort Collins, not in China.  I would be very sceptical.



Aye. I had pointed that out since I spotted the very same pic on their Ebay ad.


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 10, 2009)

I will bet you almost anything that those amps/guitars are unusable when you get them. After a little searching around the net I found stories of people who were burned by their purchases. And then they tried to get a refund, which required them to send the guitar back. Interesting that the shipping and return charges for where it has to go generally come to $400, which is more than what those guitars cost anyway. 
And for the amps, I would bet that most of those knobs/jacks aren't hooked up. And no way it sounds good or can be modded to sound good. It'll be the music equivalent of this: Greatest USB Drive Ever - Geekologie


----------



## leonardo7 (Sep 10, 2009)

IF ANYONE BUYS ANY OF THESE THEY WILL FIND SHORTLY AFTER RECEIVING IT THAT IT WAS NOT WORTH THE HEADACHE THAT WILL COME ABOUT TRYING TO UNDERSTAND HOW YOU WERE SUCH A SUCKER FOR A CHEAP PIECE O CRAP THAT YOU WISH YOU NEVER BOUGHT. YOU WILL NEVER EVER FULLFILL ANY MUSICAL DREAMS PLAYING THIS SHIT. HAVING A FEW HUNDRED DOLLARS IN THE BANK IS BETTER THAN HAVING ONE OF THESE.


----------



## yingmin (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm surprised nobody's freaked out about this line yet:

Our quality control team is responsible for all the guitar inspection, from the selection of the wood to the guitar finish - they inspect every process in line with Gibson's regulations - this guarantees you a quality guitar every time.


----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 10, 2009)

^


----------



## Fred the Shred (Sep 10, 2009)

yingmin said:


> I'm surprised nobody's freaked out about this line yet:
> 
> Our quality control team is responsible for all the guitar inspection, from the selection of the wood to the guitar finish - they inspect every process in line with Gibson's regulations - this guarantees you a quality guitar every time.



Oh. Good to know indeed.


----------



## AeonSolus (Sep 10, 2009)

Now it's clear where the Holy V, Reverse V and explorer came from


----------



## Fred the Shred (Sep 10, 2009)

AeonSolus said:


> Now it's clear where the Holy V, Reverse V and explorer came from



The plot thickens, Mr. AeonSolus.


----------



## leandroab (Sep 10, 2009)

Couldn't get over the "CRUHCH" knobs...


----------



## HammerAndSickle (Sep 10, 2009)

EDIT: nah.. even if you squint it still looks like CRUHCH


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Sep 10, 2009)

How can these say Team J-Craft on the back of the headstock when they're fakes?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 10, 2009)

Adam Of Angels said:


> How can these say Team J-Craft on the back of the headstock when they're fakes?



Read some of the previous posts. The pictures are from other internet merchants. Total bait and switch. Not to mention, the thing that says Team J-Craft is just silk screened on.


----------



## AeonSolus (Sep 10, 2009)

I spoke to the sales person and owner of Goldea Amps of today, she's a very nice person, very fast responses and provides everything you'd need to know within minutes 

And i was first suspecting it was based of a german amp brand that we know and love because of the control layout (you all know which one that is ) And this Confirms it! The amp is an* ENGL SAVAGE 120 CLONE* 

The layout 









> Luis Angel Compres; says:
> *great  thanks alot
> *By the way, i have a question, is the design of the REX 6200 totally created by yourselves or is it based out of an existing amp? because for example, the superblues specifications would remind of what a marshall jcm900 would look like
> 
> ...


She even provided a few .WAV clips of all their amps, but i had to cancel the actual REX 6200 ones because they were like.. 120MB long and chinese--->Caribbean internet traffic wasn't too good of an idea 

I'm totally buying this amp for christmas, she said it retailed for 750 bucks, so yeah i'll go for it and take the risk, and i'll give it Gut shots, reviews and everything else just for you guys , who knows...maybe i discovered an sleeping giant? By christmas we'll know


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Sep 10, 2009)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Read some of the previous posts. The pictures are from other internet merchants. Total bait and switch. Not to mention, the thing that says Team J-Craft is just silk screened on.



You know, its late... I did read that earlier in the day and then came across the thread again later like "Oh, what's this?"


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 10, 2009)

Don't buy it man, let some other jackass buy it first.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 10, 2009)

Adam Of Angels said:


> You know, its late... I did read that earlier in the day and then came across the thread again later like "Oh, what's this?"



Haha, I do that with threads all the time.


----------



## AeonSolus (Sep 11, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> Don't buy it man, let some other jackass buy it first.



They're updating the site, putting videos of each product and all that, we'll see what happen  thanks for the concern though, i'll use my chinese contacts and be extremely carefull about it


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 11, 2009)

Dude, have you typed the website into Google to see others' luck with these things? I have yet to see someone who bought something from those merchants that was pleased with their decision to do so. For $750 you can get a lot of reputable used amps (and a few nice ones) that you KNOW will work. Even if the thing does work, do you really think a company that can't be bothered to spell "CRUNCH" correctly is going to spend the time to mimic an Engl to the point you'd be happy? If you are 100% that you will have a unique, successful experience with them, go ahead, but my guess is that if these were really a good deal we would have heard about them from someone else by now. Instead of all the horror stories on the online forums.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 11, 2009)

I say, if Aeon has the money, just go for it. It's only $750 retail. If it's an absolute piece of junk, then at least we'll all get to say "I told you so", right?

Though seriously, these guys do have all their certifications, and seem to be a relatively new maker (founded in 02'). I think a lot of people forget about the quality products coming out of China these days. It's not all Chibanez, and knock off garbage. Let's also not forget the tubes, caps, and circuit boards don't care where they are assembled. As long as a skilled technician puts them all together. 

Do I expect it to be an ENGL Savage? Of course not, but I doubt it's going to burst into flames the second it's plugged in.

Also, these guys aren't related to that "Tang" site.


----------



## AeonSolus (Sep 11, 2009)

^ I'll invite you to the bonfire  we can burn marshmallows and all that 

But really, i'm doing it because of the broke comunity of musicians, risking myself so that if the and turns out to be good, we all have another brand to add to the "hidden" gemstones that actually produce good stuff, example like Rondo  ..If that's the case, that is.  I'm just really tired of seeing how some brands tend not to care much about the $100-800 impulse/Poorman's/Student Market, I'd love to see more brands like bugera that make good sounding stuff without paying much, or like rondo that makes sextastic, almost ibanez prestige quality Agile guitars 

Thank you all for the concern and warningness , But as you can see my cause is somewhat noble  And almost kamikaze-ish


----------



## leonardo7 (Sep 11, 2009)

Even if its free, is it going to be the sound you want? Of course the issue at hand is how much money one has to spend. Me for example, I would rather spend what I do have on something I like rather than use something I dont like, even if it cost me nothing. I still advise against it, but looking forward to a review and sound clips.


----------



## pirateparty (Sep 11, 2009)

Adam Of Angels said:


> How can these say Team J-Craft on the back of the headstock when they're fakes?


If this is a question about legality, I think China doesn't quite have the copyright laws as Japan and the US or something like that. Even if they do, they will still use copyrighted logos anyway just cause.


----------



## AeonSolus (Sep 11, 2009)

leonardo7 said:


> Even if its free, is it going to be the sound you want? Of course the issue at hand is how much money one has to spend. Me for example, I would rather spend what I do have on something I like rather than use something I dont like, even if it cost me nothing. I still advise against it, but looking forward to a review and sound clips.




If it's a bit close to the Savage 120 in tightness, attack, saturation heaven and definition, they hit home with me  I'm doing this all for you guys  ...and for myself of course  it's always cool to try new things.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 13, 2009)

Well, let us know if/when your buddy receives his 2228, and please provide copious amounts of description and pr0ns.


----------



## pirateparty (Sep 14, 2009)

Yeah, im curious to see how close the Chinese ripoffs come to the real thing. I wonder how they're going to fake EMG 808's?


----------



## leandroab (Sep 14, 2009)

pirateparty said:


> Yeah, im curious to see how close the Chinese ripoffs come to the real thing. I wonder how they're going to fake EMG 808's?


 
Just grab any pickup you can find, put inside a black box and call it "EMG"

there ya go!


----------



## AeonSolus (Sep 14, 2009)

Sad news, the chinese sea freight ship the chibanez was coming to my country was decomissioned because they basicly filled cuishions with Asian Opium  and the reason why no one got nothing out of it is because the owner of the trailer where the cuishions were is an Elected Senator....They decomissioned the ship and renamed it, destroyed all the contents and sent it back to china to do the same again...

God Bless Dominican Republic.


----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 14, 2009)

Bummer.


----------



## pirateparty (Sep 15, 2009)

AeonSolus said:


> Sad news, the chinese sea freight ship the chibanez was coming to my country was decomissioned because they basicly filled cuishions with Asian Opium  and the reason why no one got nothing out of it is because the owner of the trailer where the cuishions were is an Elected Senator....They decomissioned the ship and renamed it, destroyed all the contents and sent it back to china to do the same again...
> 
> God Bless Dominican Republic.




LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL

Do we have an award for "post of the year"? 


Can this be it?


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 15, 2009)

pirateparty said:


> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL
> 
> Do we have an award for "post of the year"?
> 
> ...



haha... I second this!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Sep 15, 2009)

Oh, man, this is the thread of the year!


----------



## darren (Sep 15, 2009)

You guys buying these Chibanezes really shouldn't support the counterfeiters.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 15, 2009)

darren said:


> You guys buying these Chibanezes really shouldn't support the counterfeiters.



We're not. The OP's friend ordered one, and we've been debating on whether or not that's kosher.


----------



## pirateparty (Sep 15, 2009)

Well if you get a free sack of opium with each ripoff count me in!


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 15, 2009)

I perused one of the similar threads below and found this beauty:


----------



## AeonSolus (Sep 15, 2009)

Yumm..?


----------



## pirateparty (Sep 15, 2009)

those pickups look sketchyyy


----------



## Fred the Shred (Sep 15, 2009)

I prefer the epic *cough*floyd*cough*


----------



## SpaceDock (Sep 15, 2009)

mattofvengeance said:


> I perused one of the similar threads below and found this beauty:


 I demand more pictures and a review. Now


----------



## Dickicker (Sep 15, 2009)

wow, the body, headstock, and parts look soooo cheap.


----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 15, 2009)

Dickicker said:


> That guitar looks like a piece of crap.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 16, 2009)

SpaceDock said:


> I demand more pictures and a review. Now



It's from an old thread, but the site still exists. This guitar defines "sketchy". Enjoy

irockmusical--Details


----------



## Gitte (Sep 16, 2009)

where do i get one of those chibanez 8 strings? can someone post a link? thanks


----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 16, 2009)

Gitte said:


> where do i get one of those chibanez 8 strings? can someone post a link? thanks



Did you read the thread? The link was posted, but the guy who ordered it didn't even get it.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 16, 2009)

HAHAHAHA! that is some SKETCHY SHIT! 

seriously, not only are the instruments the sketchiest things i've ever laid my eyes on, but they area shipped along with SMUGGLED OPIUM!

also, check this out: irockmusical--Details
someone's confused about brand names... F series ESP anyone? and of course it's an "almost" kind of replica of the F-series body


----------



## Harry (Sep 16, 2009)

Dendroaspis said:


> And this is exactly what I'm going to get at......I've actually been to Beijing and seen the rows of blatantly forged copies of appalling quality (and when they found out I worked for a major N. American music store - forbade me from taking pics and completely ignored my questions afterwards), and the major point is that by continuing to buy into the forgeries it:
> 
> A) Sets up ignorant people somewhere down the line to be taken advantage of and be outright ripped off, and:
> 
> ...



It's definitely a sad situation.
The way new guitar prices are these days for off the shelf guitars means I'll never buy one (I mean come on, 2899 AUD for an Ibanez RG 1527, fuck that, those things used to cost so much less years ago and inflation isn't an excuse, we know by know Ibanez have raised the prices inproportionately high to inflation).
But of course at the same time, not a chance I'd stoop down low enough to buy an ultra low quality counterfeit for the sake of saving a few hundred dollars in the short term.
This is why I am constantly an advocate of small guitar custom shops/luthiers, because they tend to actually give you your moneys worth unlike the big boy manufacturers and unlike the counterfeiters have good business practice too generally.
I think as a community we should all do our bit to support the small guitar custom shops/luthiers more, because if they go under, many of us will never realize we could have had until it's gone forever.
I'm not saying let's all live in some idealistic world where we can totally boycott the big boys, but I feel if one has the money to buy a custom made instrument from a small custom shop and is tossing up between that and an off the shelf instrument, if you have the patience to wait for the custom to get built, I think that's the best option you've got.


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 17, 2009)

Harry said:


> It's definitely a sad situation.
> The way new guitar prices are these days for off the shelf guitars means I'll never buy one (I mean come on, 2899 AUD for an Ibanez RG 1527, fuck that, those things used to cost so much less years ago and inflation isn't an excuse, we know by know Ibanez have raised the prices inproportionately high to inflation).
> But of course at the same time, not a chance I'd stoop down low enough to buy an ultra low quality counterfeit for the sake of saving a few hundred dollars in the short term.
> This is why I am constantly an advocate of small guitar custom shops/luthiers, because they tend to actually give you your moneys worth unlike the big boy manufacturers and unlike the counterfeiters have good business practice too generally.
> ...



^^Ayyyy-MEN! Exactly how I feel about it. If you buy a guitar from Mike Sherman, Dan (Oni), Huf, etc., who get's 100% of your money? THEM! If you buy from a big company through GC or something, a bunch of Wall Street guys take a big cut of the money. And how would you even go about getting them to improve their instrument if you wanted? I mean, who do you call?
I have a few big name instruments, and I've bought my share of stuff at GC, but in general I think we could all be a little better and helping out people who will ultimately make EXACTLY what we want. Instead of looking for a guitar that is close to what we want, why not just call a luthier and have them make exactly what we want? 

Hah! That was my 666th post!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Sep 17, 2009)

666th post? Grats!


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 17, 2009)

Now he's at 668

The neighbor of the Beast!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 17, 2009)

amen to the small manufacturers and luthiers. rondo music is an awesome place for "mere mortals" to get good guitars for a good price, and they aren't brand name. i love it 

but yeah, as much as the whole "dirt cheap 8 string" thing sounds sweet, knowing that it's supporting counterfeit makers is off-putting. had they been original designs with either no brand names or with an unknown name on them, it would've been different. but of course, no-one would buy it then.


----------



## Wookieslayer (Sep 24, 2009)

roflz, this thread delivers


----------



## phaeded0ut (Sep 24, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> amen to the small manufacturers and luthiers. rondo music is an awesome place for "mere mortals" to get good guitars for a good price, and they aren't brand name. i love it







MF_Kitten said:


> but yeah, as much as the whole "dirt cheap 8 string" thing sounds sweet, knowing that it's supporting counterfeit makers is off-putting. had they been original designs with either no brand names or with an unknown name on them, it would've been different. but of course, no-one would buy it then.



Then it would be an issue of exposure and less folks would buy them. Instead of being an issue of my favorite band _____ uses these guitars and as a result I want to use them, too. It would probably be more of a want on the individual musician's desire for something a little different to fit within his/her musical aspirations. It's the same thing with 8-string solid body electrics right yet and will be for a few years to come (only being slightly droll). Ibanez just so happens to be doing the same thing as Gibson. By switching to another manufacturer, and not spending money on Ibanez (or in my case, Gibson) and their subsidiary's products is how to make a difference.
I'd liken much of this thread in trying to find a 7-string arch top hollow body electric in the 1990's. Simply put, not many folks out there were making them, and the few that were had extremely hefty price tags on their instruments. Now, it's a bit more common and in use, as a result luthiers are dropping their prices and there are more luthiers out there building them.


----------



## AeonSolus (Sep 24, 2009)

I really don't see why china is* still *doing counterfeit copying, i know there's some nasty and shitty stuff on the chinese catalog, but there's other stuff that deserve some sole attemption  I am a #1 beliver that if chinese guitar makers do some quality control and stood up on their own feet (Design, concept-wise) they could do great stuff, but hey, nothing is better than they easy money 

Edit



MF_Kitten said:


> HAHAHAHA! that is some SKETCHY SHIT!
> 
> seriously, not only are the instruments the sketchiest things i've ever laid my eyes on, but they area shipped along with SMUGGLED OPIUM!
> 
> ...



LOL!  That looks like a ESP Bodied, Fernandes Headstock'd, Ibanez Branded intent of something!


----------



## Prydogga (Sep 24, 2009)

mattofvengeance said:


> I perused one of the similar threads below and found this beauty:


 
Look at the bridge rout. Devris anyone?


----------



## Fred the Shred (Sep 24, 2009)

AeonSolus said:


> LOL!  That looks like a ESP Bodied, Fernandes Headstock'd, Ibanez Branded intent of something!



Don't forget "Jackson inlaid".


----------



## leandroab (Sep 24, 2009)

mattofvengeance said:


> I perused one of the similar threads below and found this beauty:


 


Prydogga said:


> Look at the bridge rout. Devris anyone?


 

The bridge route... ONLY?

Look at the badly placed decal on the badly shaped guitar..
Look at the really odd RG shape
Look at the PICKUP RINGS (k7 come without them, right?)
Look at the pickups... PAF7s? HA!HA!!1
Look at the bridge.. hahhaha

Sketchy?? I say HOLY SHIT SKETCHY!


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 24, 2009)

leandroab said:


> The bridge route... ONLY?
> 
> Look at the badly placed decal on the badly shaped guitar..
> Look at the really odd RG shape
> ...



Not only is the decal placed poorly, but its also a JEM decal. Also, no the K7 does not have pickup rings, so you definitely got that right


----------



## Koshchei (Sep 25, 2009)

AeonSolus said:


> Dude, Zakk endorses ibanez now? didn't you know?  he uses ERGs now
> 
> On the Goldea Amp note, i emailed the maker, and surpisingly he spoke very good english! something weird for chinese-based merchantiers and he sent some links off their website, and i'm actually very impressed, because they use point to point soldering  also in their website they have their UL, CUL, CE, CCC, CB, ROHS Certificates something i've never seen from a chinese seller.
> 
> Call me crazy, but i'm certainly buying one



China has a lot of VERY skilled craftsmen. Caveat emptor, but don't reject it just because it's Chinese.


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 25, 2009)

Koshchei said:


> China has a lot of VERY skilled craftsmen. Caveat emptor, but don't reject it just because it's Chinese.


 
True, but unfortunately China (and Vietnam) is the place people go when they want the absolute cheapest labor. And when they chose a Chinese factory, they choose the cheapest one, apparently. Halo got burned by this, I would suspect, Wintersong too, and of course these. I think it would be great if a manufacturer outsourced to a "high-end" Chinese shop, which would still be dirt cheap by US standards. But you just don't see many examples of that in the music industry. No doubt there's some good stuff going on there, as Apple gets copious parts for their computers/phones/ipods from Chinese factories, and they have an EXCELLENT rep.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Sep 25, 2009)

mattofvengeance said:


> I perused one of the similar threads below and found this beauty:


 

I'm quite impressed - this looks damn near identical to a K7, they even got the red color down.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 26, 2009)

Adam Of Angels said:


> I'm quite impressed - this looks damn near identical to a K7, they even got the red color down.



...which is bad, because the K7 only came with either a blue finish, or a blade grey finish...


----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 26, 2009)

^ I think Adam was being sarcastic.


----------



## MoNsTaR (Sep 27, 2009)

has anyone here actualy bought a guitar from that website?


----------



## InCasinoOut (Sep 27, 2009)

ugh, the LFRs on these look like the worst ever. just thinking about trying to use one makes me shudder...


----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 27, 2009)

MoNsTaR said:


> has anyone here actualy bought a guitar from that website?



You read what happened with the OP's friend's guitar, right?


----------



## AeonSolus (Sep 27, 2009)

TomAwesome said:


> You read what happened with the OP's friend's guitar, right?



That happened because my country is filled with corrupt politicians  but yeah, the guitar arrived, he just couldn't lay a hand or an eye on it. I'm pretty sure it was bonfirewood anyway.


----------



## I_infect (Sep 27, 2009)

Koshchei said:


> China has a lot of VERY skilled craftsmen. Caveat emptor, but don't reject it just because it's Chinese.



Anyone buy/play an Ibanez 6 lately? my ARC120, ARX 140, ART300... all china-made. Lower end Schecters are China made too... Damien 7, Omen 7 etc. The Ibanez play fine, the Schecters are actually nicer than the Indo-made ones.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Sep 28, 2009)

I_infect said:


> Anyone buy/play an Ibanez 6 lately? my ARC120, ARX 140, ART300... all china-made. Lower end Schecters are China made too... Damien 7, Omen 7 etc. The Ibanez play fine, the Schecters are actually nicer than the Indo-made ones.



I seriously doubt the country itself is the origin of all the flaming, but the whole principle of crap assembly lines doing poor imitations to gain a profit. 

I've played my fair share of Japanese guitars from the infamous lawsuit period. The ones that did stand out to me as "oh, my! Such a fine guitar!" were all from well-known brands or their subsidiaries, such as Tokai, Greco and Burny. The amount of horrible lumps of wood was nothing to sneeze at as well - "Gisbon", Mosrite, Fender and Gibbie logo'd no names with no build quality whatsoever. 

Even an emergent musical instrument crafting behemoth like Japan let out its fair share of crap, like all others.  As such, I wouldn't be surprised to see China taking up Korea's spot in a not so distant future as a source of quality lower price bracket maker.


----------



## Guitar GeeK (Dec 21, 2009)

What company is your friend buying that RG2228 from?. Im thinking of checking that company out myself.


----------



## Isan (Dec 21, 2009)

Necro


----------



## Malkav (May 23, 2011)

micky said:


> i like it


 
So get one, I'm sure we'd all love to know if in the 2 years since anyone has commented on this China's production of ERGs has gotten better.


----------



## Hyliannightmare (May 23, 2011)

can i get a link?


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 23, 2011)

This thread was last bumped in 2009, ppl... 

The concensus even at that time was these are not to be fucked with...


----------



## HighGain510 (May 23, 2011)

micky said:


> i like it



That's your first post?


----------



## sell2792 (May 24, 2011)

Cool if you're into being forcefully raped.


----------



## Reion (May 24, 2011)

Jesus, I know this is a huge necro but I have to say, there's some really scary shit with buying amps like mentioned early on in this thread from china. There's a lot of high voltage and amperage inside an amp, and there's thousands of reports on chinese knock-off electronics lacking correct capacitor and resistor values, and they've even gone as far as hiding inferior parts inside the shells of the "real" parts. Getting a cheap knock-off guitar to mess around with is one thing(though arguably you'd be better off buying wood and parts at an hardware store and making your own, heck, make one out of a shovel like that russian guy), but amps with wrong parts in the power-section could be a serious fire and shock hazard.


Edit: not to mention that free shipping on a 300 dollar oversized item from the other side of the planet, is simply too fishy


----------



## vansinn (May 24, 2011)

I didn't even care to go through this thread. My only comment is this:

Sure, the Chinese makes stuff cheaper, and some of it may really good.
However, it's the merely so-so imitations and outright ripoffs at low prices that's making problems for the real-deal gear.
Continue to buy the crap, and risk seeing the bettter and established brands either go down or start having their stuff produced in lesser quality at lower prices.

It's quite possible I'm simply outa touch with reality, tsk tsk tsk..


----------



## sell2792 (May 24, 2011)

I'd really like to see pictures of this guitar, or a similar knock off.


----------



## Rook (May 28, 2011)

Funniest necro-bump yet

and [email protected] mist ridiculous cock'n bull story about why someone didn't get their fake guitar I've ever heard


----------

